# Classic has taken the knock on me



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

i was mid steaming when the pressure just went and the lights went dim so i powered it off for a while. just checked it again now and nothing at all.

i've had a quick search about and it seems like the thermal fuse is the probable cause so i will pop to maplins tomorrow and pick one up, but these non-insulated butt connectors dont seem to be on there unless that is an americanism for something else.

also i'm looking for the cause of this going pop, and i noticed another thread about steam from the group head, this happens to me but i thought this was normal and was its way of getting rid of excess steam. i have read that its a faulty solenoid that causes this. is this likely to be my problem too?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I would be looking for a reason the thermal fuse blew, as replacing it will only treat the symptom, not the cause, and it will probably just blow again!

Definitely check the steam thermostat as it could be letting the machine overheat and cause both the problems described.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Not sure how the thermal fuse is rated but my thermostat for steam lets it get up to silly 140-150c before it triggers (boiler temp).


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

would replace both the thermostats - I think its good practice for an old machine as they loose accuracy over time, so for £10 it should prevent the boiler overheating.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> would replace both the thermostats - I think its good practice for an old machine as they loose accuracy over time, so for £10 it should prevent the boiler overheating.


i spotted the thermostats last night and added them to my basket, but just gone back and looked and there are 4 to choose from.

Gaggia Boiler Water Thermostat 107°C M4

Gaggia Steam Temperature Thermostat 145°C M4

Gaggia Classic Boiler Thermostat 155°C

Gaggia Contact Thermostat 100°C M4

i have added the first 2, but are the others dupe's or something else i should consider replacing?


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

picked up the thermal fuse from maplins today, 99p. and i'm back in business. waiting for the new thermostats.


----------

